# Sergeant Leslie (Les) Wilmott



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Leslie (Les) Wilmott 
*Kiefer Police Department
Oklahoma*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 29, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 54
*Tour of Duty:* 30 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 29, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Les Wilmott was killed when his patrol car collided with the rear of a tractor trailer on US Highway 169, shortly after midnight.

Sergeant Wilmott had served in law enforcement for 30 years and had previously serves as police chief for the Inola Police Department, the Beggs Police Department, the Jenks Police Department, and the Rogers County Sheriff's Department.
Agency Contact Information
Kiefer Police Department
15 South A Street
Kiefer, OK 74041

Phone: (918) 321-5931

_*Please contact the Kiefer Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

